# Ment to be Channing Tatum-(fail)



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Eh, ment to be Channing Tatum. Still practicing drawing. Feedback would be great, I can't seem to draw the facial features correctly-.-


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello again Sarah!

Since a) you can draw and b) you know this effort does fall short of likeness (in places, it doed, but those places didn't quite come together), the only issue is 'improving your aim'.

As a step toward portraiture likeness I'd suggest loosening up and trying some caricature. Like, okay, when I first saw your pic I thought Tim Tebow. Why? There's some aspect(s) of your pic that speaks more Tim to me than Channing. Here's two reasons: 1) like the beautiful man you drew, being a football player, Tim's a bigger, bulkier guy with broad shoulders and *a neck almost as wide as his head.* Channing is no slouch in the physique department himself (I'd take that flat stomach) but more slender. Speaking of flat...while Tim's nose is almost as narrow as your guy, Channing's flatter nose *flares out wider.* 

The art of caricature is to take such small distinctins and project or magnify them to comic proportions; portraiture is to be faithful to *every* distinction in correct proportion, so the two relate.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

All failures are giant successes!!! What is meant by this is one learns what not to do and what is needed on the next piece. Portraiture likeness has key points that must be met to accomplish the person being painted... 

The most critical areas of course is the eyes, the shape size and placement to the nose and mouth. The only way to achieve this is to draw and draw some more...take time and draw what you see and slow down and look. 

This is what I would suggest...start off with just rendering the eyes, nose and mouth and forget about the rest of the portrait. Concentrate on learning these three features first and move towards the rest of the portrait after getting a grasp of what it takes to maintain the likeness. In return you will have a very nice composition of just the three features and will be able to continue on with your learning the portrait. 

The ears seem to be way out of proportion to the normal structure of the head..the top of the ear should be about the same level as the eyebrow and the bottom should be at the level of the bottom of the nose. 

When doing eyes, forget about what you think you know about eyes and minimize the features such as the eye lashes.

This piece is not all that bad if you take the comparison away and look at it as just a portrait...there are some amazing things going on with this piece that you should be very happy about. The shading of the face is very strong and works very nicely...the hair is also well done.

The clothes looks like you rushed through it and lacks the same attention to detail...regardless the failure of the likeness, you still have a very wonderful piece.

Slow down and look...see what you are looking at


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

George924 said:


> The ears seem to be way out of proportion to the normal structure of the head..the top of the ear should be about the same level as the eyebrow and the bottom should be at the level of the bottom of the nose.


Captivated by my Tim Tebow Tangent, I totally forgot to mention the ears! A quick Google search lead me here where the general comparative proportions of a normal human head are illustrated. Personally, I think you know this stuff but just got too caught up in details to notice the proportional faux paz.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

As usual I am reply to posts really late. I'm in the same mind set as George. Although be frustrating as they may so called failures are really steps. I believe at least in my experience I have to learn the wrong way to do something in order to eventually get it right..By that theory I surely should be an expert by now.....Ha!!!


----------



## jamesmartin (May 15, 2013)

well hi, i am new to this forum and i dont want to offend anyone.
there are several areas in the sketch that require attention.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

O.K. James,well if you are going to point out that something needs to be adjusted then include what adjustments you think are needed.... I'm fairly certain no one here really takes "offense" to critiques just include a resolve to what you are pointing out..


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

_This was a fail, but im getting better  
baring in mind im only 19, i have alot of time to practice haha._


----------

